# I have recently been acting like i have heaps of money......



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Ouch. Have you told Michaela? Today is a perfect time for it


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

My heart goes out to you Michael - last trip to the south coast lost my Stradic 1000 and Strudwick sicstick pro 6ft 1-3kg(off cullendulla creek) rough guess $340  - feel that pissed I don't really feel like replacing them


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I almost lost a rod and new reel a couple of weeks ago, I just caught it as the reel touched the water. I've been a bit slack lately and haven't been using the leashes.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear mate,

Polar : Is that why you got rid of the spare spool?

I almost lost my decent combo over the side in LBG the other day, luckily I attatch my rods to the yak with a paddle leash ( A good habit I have, not many good ones left ), $20 leash saved me a $350 combo, mind you are difficult to cast and retrieve when trolling but peace of mind and a stress free enviroment is what fishing is all about for me.

Any problems I have fishing I take out on my staff members during the week, feed me your stress and I will see what i can do...


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

roger Paff - still available - it a fit of absolute stupidity left the leash back at the cabin


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Gatesey,

A real bummer mate but on the upside, you now have the perfect excuse to upgrade your tackle.

Buying new gear is half the fun of fishing


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Gatesy,

I was beside myself yesterday as I lost a $6 pair of bentnose pliers that I have had for years. I was speaking to Mark (YaknDive) yesterday arvo about pliers and I said go for the cheapest pair of steel pliers and just WD40 them after each trip guaranteed not to loose them. Famous last words.

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Gatesy: What happened to the rod and reel leashes from the old Swing?


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

i almost lost my bass outfit just after christmas. i dropped it but luckly i grabbed it as it was about 5cm underwater. and about 10 minutes before that my friend and I had just been saying what we would do if we lost our outfits overboard. i sed i would jump in after it.

Jay


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear it Gatsey! I can only imagine how I would feel and I really hope this never happens to me!

Hope your able to replace the lost gear soon mate! it's not like losing HB's huh!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

Look at it this way !!

At least you know where it is :?

I lost all my top of the line reels (2k worth) to some little scum bag that broke into my house, now the insurance company is trying to stretch things right out for as long as they can before anything gets replaced.

Apparantly they are still waiting for quotes some 4 weeks later (yeah right) I can see the tackle store taking their time to supply quotes for 2k of reels (yeah right)

Just give me 90 seconds with the lowlife that stole my gear and he will be in pain for the rest of his life.....

I dont condone violence....BUT!!!....... :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

leftieant said:


> Funda
> 
> Refer topic with similar name...
> You may get a few helpers.
> ...


Removal of certain body parts with blunt object when it comes to theives couldnt be considered violent tho, could it ? :lol:


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Gatesy, you serious?? Jesus! man, how many rods have you lost? I think ensuring your leashes are somewhat longer and set up properly for each rod is going to be cheaper than keeping buying rods.
I feel for you. Losing tackle is a real bitch of a thing. Think of all that...umm...depreciation you can claim? No..wait..er..wrong industry.
Cheers

Simon
prowler 15


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

gatesy, face it mate. you're a klutz. :wink:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Ouch man.

My worst loss was due to a critical dry bag failure, in one trip I lost a $500 mobile phone, a $200 flash drive (on my keyring) and my carkey $100 because it was an electronic immobiliser thingie.

Funnily enough I didn't go yak fishing for a while after that.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

so sorry to hear of your losses Gatesy... on another note i noticed you went back out last night, do you live by the water??? and if you do taht makes me very envious.

On the topic of losing stuff ( i notice a few people mentioning there losses) my very first time out YakFishing Oct '06, accompaning a great fella by the name Squidder, i stupidly tipped the Yak (with no help from the elements?) and salt bathed my $1000 digicamera but even worse soaked a full packet of ciggies... luckily Jase smoked and could lend me some OR who knows i mighta just lost interest and never yakked again :shock:


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear this Gatesy

Makes me think I might bring a snorkel and mask along in case I drop anything (more) in. Course with all the shark talk lately I think I might have to do a quick cost/benefit analysis on diving in.

BTW Good price on the Symetre!


----------



## reel em in (Sep 5, 2006)

You can only ever really call yourself a true blue kayak fisherman once you have lost your first rod and reel over the side into the deep blue-consider it an initiation and welcome to the club


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Now you know why I only carry cheap gear (apart from the fact itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s all I can afford). It far less painful to loose. I learnt this lesson on a trip out with you. Funny that :lol:


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Funny you should talk about losing stuff Gatesy (drink beer to get over your loss and go buy a heap more new stuff!!!), last weekend I lost my yabbie pump over board.
Spent about half an hour combing the area in a search pattern (feet) and had a mate who was diving with goggles.
After not finding it, we decided to use his pump with a rope attached to see where it might of gone (the current was raging).
He dropped it into the drink and when he dived down to see where it was going, low and behold he dropped it right next to my pump.
My lesson learnt - 'always lash things of value to yak'!!!
At least you'll have fun getting some new gear!!


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

:shock: well, there you go
sorry to hear of fellow yakers misfortunes (or is that missing fortunes)
however thank you  
fore I can now continue with this newly discovered hobby with a certain peace of mind
there is solis in knowing, your not Robinson Crusoe when it comes to lost fortunes :roll: 
however with Fundas' gear that's different
that sort of thing just shits you off :evil:

p.s. I now "leash" religiously
:?: has anyone successfully tried their household insurance in regards to overboard losses?


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

New to the game, haven't been leashing - been out about 15 or 20 times without incident - this strand makes me wonder if it's a matter of time....

where do you buy leashes?
what am I looking for? how much $ should I pay?


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

g-day Adrian;
I've been using this style with little encumbrance
draw cord from a pair of shorts or trackies, cut to length
attach some form of clip ( game-fishing snap swivel )
cheep and affective, 
don't like anything with coils, too bulky in my mind.

do it.


----------

